# Post the weirdest dream that you had



## cutemug (Sep 2, 2013)

Hey all,

I am sure everyone must have had some weird/funny dreams that when we wake up and ponder upon seems really strange and we start to wonder where did that come from,
share your weirdest dream if you wish to..


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 3, 2013)

Let me go through this night.i will post the dream that comes up to me this night,tomorrow,if i remember anything of it!gudnite


----------



## lakeport (Sep 3, 2013)

I once dreamed that a beautiful girl, sitting on moving rickshaw was feeding me sweets and i was running along the rickshaw and kissing her on the cheeks, causing little grains of the sweet to stick on her cheeks..

Yeah weird i know..


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 3, 2013)

Sadly i didnt see any dreams,last night


----------



## cutemug (Sep 4, 2013)

lakeport said:


> I once dreamed that a beautiful girl, sitting on moving rickshaw was feeding me sweets and i was running along the rickshaw and kissing her on the cheeks, causing little grains of the sweet to stick on her cheeks..
> 
> Yeah weird i know..



most are them are weird yes


----------



## cutemug (Sep 4, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Sadly i didnt see any dreams,last night



lolz,that's cool,dreamless sleep is also a very peaceful one 
and we remember very few of our dreams very clearly..


----------



## cutemug (Sep 4, 2013)

another fact there, is that you can only dream about faces you have already seen. Your brain can't make up new ones when you are dreaming


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2013)

My building was swaying under the influence of a series of earthquake. The table under which I found the safe haven earlier was broken at the center now.  Next thing I notice is that the building is falling and the roof of my room fell off outside with force while the building is in free fall to the rear side. And there I went flying out of the space opened up by the fallen roof. Then I woke up to realize I was still in bed.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 4, 2013)

Faun said:


> My building was swaying under the influence of a series of earthquake. The table under which I found the safe haven earlier was broken at the center now.  Next thing I notice is that the building is falling and the roof of my room fell off outside with force while the building is in free fall to the rear side. And there I went flying out of the space opened up by the fallen roof. Then I woke up to realize I was still in bed.


yeah, and only kitchen utensils fell from its place in reality.


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 4, 2013)

Here is one quick dream:
>I am sleeping.
>Suddenly i feel like falling down the steps/falling in to a hole.
>My whole body sways/jerks trying to keep in balance and not to fall.
>Sh*t i,m awake and it was just a dream.


----------



## cutemug (Sep 4, 2013)

Faun said:


> My building was swaying under the influence of a series of earthquake. The table under which I found the safe haven earlier was broken at the center now.  Next thing I notice is that the building is falling and the roof of my room fell off outside with force while the building is in free fall to the rear side. And there I went flying out of the space opened up by the fallen roof. Then I woke up to realize I was still in bed.



This reminds me, once in a dream, my building was shaking and swaying wherein in the dream i thought that some truck or a heavy vehicle is trying to demolish it when in reality when i woke up, it really was an earthquake!


----------



## cutemug (Sep 4, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Here is one quick dream:
> >I am sleeping.
> >Suddenly i feel like falling down the steps/falling in to a hole.
> >My whole body sways/jerks trying to keep in balance and not to fall.
> >Sh*t i,m awake and it was just a dream.



This also happens often with me, as if i have skipped a step and about to fall when i suddenly wake up scared


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 4, 2013)

^ thats happens to me..A LOT !!!!! :/


----------



## Piyush (Sep 4, 2013)

I always keep falling from a height and never reach the surface. Out of boredom and some mental struggle, I usually open my eyes. 
*True Story*


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 4, 2013)

I remember the last few mins of dream, before i woke. It happened to me a year ago. I am an normal guy(hero... ) in south indian movies and before i open my eyes, all my friends are in police station with nothing but just their underwear(i don't know why they are in my dream in the first place) and police are beating them. And then i enter into station, give a big speech and release them. This is all i can remember...


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 4, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Here is one quick dream:
> >I am sleeping.
> >Suddenly i feel like falling down the steps/falling in to a hole.
> >My whole body sways/jerks trying to keep in balance and not to fall.
> >Sh*t i,m awake and it was just a dream.



before going to bed drink a glass of water can solve this.


----------



## .jRay. (Sep 4, 2013)

I had a dream one day that everyone I knew blasted individually and their blood was green.


----------



## cutemug (Sep 5, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> I remember the last few mins of dream, before i woke. It happened to me a year ago. I am an normal guy(hero... ) in south indian movies and before i open my eyes, all my friends are in police station with nothing but just their underwear(i don't know why they are in my dream in the first place) and police are beating them. And then i enter into station, give a big speech and release them. This is all i can remember...



lolzz


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 5, 2013)

^^  Till today i can't remember why my friends were in jail and what they were doing in my dream..


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 5, 2013)

I always have this weird dream in which I keep flying like a bird. I.e. I just flap my hands like a bird at speed and then I am able to fly high. 

And it feels awesome. It happens to me every now and then.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 5, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> I always have this weird dream in which I keep flying like a bird. I.e. I just flap my hands like a bird at speed and then I am able to fly high.
> 
> And it feels awesome. It happens to me every now and then.



You know what that means, right?



Spoiler



You are high!!!!!


----------



## cacklebolt (Sep 5, 2013)

I had gone to my tuitions. At the reception,Undertaker the WWE wrestler,was having a cup of tea. He was to teach us Chemistry. The lecture started. He came running from the floor above and kicked open my door. He started asking questions and anyone who failed to answer would be tombstoned by him.Also, he caught someone doing mischief so he gave him a hell's gate. -.-"


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 5, 2013)

AlphaQ said:


> I had gone to my tuitions. At the reception,Undertaker the WWE wrestler,was having a cup of tea. He was to teach us Chemistry. The lecture started. He came running from the floor above and kicked open my door. He started asking questions and anyone who failed to answer would be tombstoned by him.Also, he caught someone doing mischief so he gave him a hell's gate. -.-"



I have no idea what those are but I am sure they hurt a lot.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 5, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> You know what that means, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don"t do drugs.


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 5, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Here is one quick dream:
> >I am sleeping.
> >Suddenly i feel like falling down the steps/falling in to a hole.
> >My whole body sways/jerks trying to keep in balance and not to fall.
> >Sh*t i,m awake and it was just a dream.



There are may theories about that
The most wierdest is, "Thats because your brain thinks your heart is stopped and you are dying"

Why do people have the dream of falling and then wake up when their body "hits" the bed.? - Yahoo! Answers

Dream Moods: Common Dreams: Falling Dreams

Dreams About Falling: Dream Meanings Explained

I suggest you give them three articles a reading. Are you suffering from anxiety?

BTW anyone ever had a lucid dream? (You know that you are dreaming, and if you jump, you can fly etc any thing is possible in those, you can also summon a close deceased friend/family member and have a talk with them or go on erotic adventures with your favorite celibrity etc?)

On topic- I had a dream where my friends were having lunch on a school playground and one of them was eating from a tiffin box labelled "GTX 680" I looked again and the text changed...Im not lying.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 5, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> BTW anyone ever had a lucid dream? (You know that you are dreaming, and if you jump, you can fly etc any thing is possible in those, you can also summon a close deceased friend/family member and have a talk with them or go on erotic adventures with your favorite celibrity etc?)



Yes. It happens a lot to me.I used to have lots and lots of such dreams few years back when I was in high school. The frequency of such sort of dreams receded gradually.

I have been to deserts and deserted places where I have never been to in real life.Had those superpowers of jumping and leaping in sky.
For once I had this dream in which I beheaded by a ghost / supernatural entity. I could still see my surroundings and part of my body lying .That was one hell of a dream I ever had.


----------



## cacklebolt (Sep 5, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> I don"t do drugs.



Check em out on Youtube.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 5, 2013)

AlphaQ said:


> Check em out on Youtube.



I don't like doing drugs. Sorry.


----------



## cacklebolt (Sep 5, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> I don't like doing drugs. Sorry.



No the moves i mentioned in my dreams


----------



## cutemug (Sep 5, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> There are may theories about that
> The most wierdest is, "Thats because your brain thinks your heart is stopped and you are dying"
> 
> Why do people have the dream of falling and then wake up when their body "hits" the bed.? - Yahoo! Answers
> ...



cool, will explore these links...
@lucid dreaming: reminded me of the discussion I had with my sister. We were discussing it after seeing inception, that is it possible to know in a dream that we are dreaming. It's actually too difficult to realize that, but some books suggest that it can be done i.e lucid dreaming, one can keep a dream diary, in which we start to jot down everyday what dream we had, it can start with not remembering what dream had we seen, to actually remembering all the details..there is also one thing, we never clearly see our hands in a dream,they always appear blurred, it's as if we are looking straight always with no peripheral side vision, has anyone experienced that??


----------



## cutemug (Sep 5, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Yes. It happens a lot to me.I used to have lots and lots of such dreams few years back when I was in high school. The frequency of such sort of dreams receded gradually.
> 
> I have been to deserts and deserted places where I have never been to in real life.Had those superpowers of jumping and leaping in sky.
> For once I had this dream in which I beheaded by a ghost / supernatural entity. I could still see my surroundings and part of my body lying .That was one hell of a dream I ever had.



Maybe you had seen those places somewhere because we only see in dreams what we have seen earlier, its not logically possible to see new places in dreams...


----------



## cutemug (Sep 5, 2013)

I had a weird scary dream last night, it was like I was sleeping on a hill and then suddendly woke up from the sound of thunder and saw that it was all dark outside and lightning had struck somewhere close by and the road in front of me had melted completely, a car was lying there in a completely damaged state and i was hurrying off scared towards home...


----------



## Flash (Sep 5, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> I always have this weird dream in which I keep flying like a bird. I.e. I just flap my hands like a bird at speed and then I am able to fly high.
> 
> And it feels awesome. It happens to me every now and then.



You could be a Cat-Griffin/


----------



## cacklebolt (Sep 5, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> I always have this weird dream in which I keep flying like a bird. I.e. I just flap my hands like a bird at speed and then I am able to fly high.
> 
> And it feels awesome. It happens to me every now and then.



Something like that happened with me too when i was 10. Only thing I was actually flapping my hands and hitting my mom sleeping beside me.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 5, 2013)

AlphaQ said:


> Something like that happened with me too when i was 10. Only thing I was actually flapping my hands and hitting my mom sleeping beside me.



lol


----------



## amjath (Sep 5, 2013)

I frequently getting my childhood dream once awhile.

Me and my sister [childhood] were surrounded by many gundas who are trying to kill us. I pushed some of them and dragged my sister out of that place and when I turned back, I see my sister's slippers clearly on the floor and still we are running. Then i wake up



AlphaQ said:


> Something like that happened with me too when i was 10. Only thing I was actually flapping my hands and hitting my mom sleeping beside me.


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 5, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> There are may theories about that
> The most wierdest is, "Thats because your brain thinks your heart is stopped and you are dying"
> 
> Why do people have the dream of falling and then wake up when their body "hits" the bed.? - Yahoo! Answers
> ...


yep doc,i had anxiety.now okay.thanks for links.will read them.


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 5, 2013)

@Rishi- You are lucky bro, I only had one in my lifetime when I was seriously tired due to my badminton summer camp and our coach used to make us lay down and play songs I was in semi-awake state. I was a baby and i could move my legs, I knew it was a dream an d then I ran for a few mins, thats it..



AlphaQ said:


> Something like that happened with me too when i was 10. Only thing I was actually flapping my hands and hitting my mom sleeping beside me.



haha, same happened to me, I was a joker and was peeing on the roadside and you can guess what happened. I was alone though


----------



## amjath (Sep 5, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> haha, same happened to me, I was a joker and was peeing on the roadside and you can guess what happened. I was alone though



wet dreams....???


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 5, 2013)

amjath said:


> wet dreams....???


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 5, 2013)

On the weird side of TDF again ...


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 5, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> @Rishi- You are lucky bro, I only had one in my lifetime when I was seriously tired due to my badminton summer camp and our coach used to make us lay down and play songs I was in semi-awake state. I was a baby and i could move my legs, I knew it was a dream an d then I ran for a few mins, thats it..
> 
> 
> 
> haha, same happened to me, I was a joker and was peeing on the roadside and you can guess what happened. I was alone though


I also find myself lucky that I was able to experience such dreams ( not the joker one , I meant the flying one ) so much. It was something really wonderful.
Though I mostly had them before exams. I never could find a reason for them. But I have heard that persistent dreams have some relations and reasons.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 5, 2013)

I had a dream 
I got a chance to meet ACP Pradyuman (though I'm not his fan)..so went to his house..House not wait 
what I saw when I reached his address "it was a Royal Empire Tower he has set his home in"
122 floors...from outside there was huge campus area with all children playing in go karting rides,see-saw,giant roller-coaster,
etc (the one we see in Disney land or Essel-World)...I said wow he is such a Billionaire (he earned so much after working so many years in CID & Movies)
then I went with one of my frnds,when we reached the elevator (which was Damn big like a bedroom even bigger than Burj Khalifa Elevators with sofa's inside to sit for guests)..Lift operator said _"sofas are to make u comfortable in Lift so that your legs don't hurt while standing too long.."_

finally after a long wait we reached Floor No.121 and the inside corridor was a delight too watch...after a long 1hr wait we met ACP pradyuman in between talks he said _"Sometimes they use my corridor & rooms to shoot in CID show"_

I said "really.." and WTF i got awake (as it was morning)
what a weird dream I had


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 6, 2013)

I had this weird dream 2-3 months back. I was horrified and when I woke up I tried to sleep again to see the how it ended!

In the dream I don't remember where was I. But it was mostly from first person view. 

So, here I and many other people were on a yacht. We were in the middle of sea and a crazy party was going on. Lots of hot girls, men were there. Suddenly a storm started and our yacht started drifting. After couple of hours we were in the middle of nowhere and while captain was trying to figure out our position a lot of big octopuses (red in color) attacked our yacht.

Most of the people died due to that, either they were eaten or drowned. Yacht was shattered. I was unconcious and when I again opened my eyes I saw I was floating in water and saw few people of the boat are standing on a shore looking away towards far into the land.

I waved and shouted and they asked me hurry up. I was terrified that octopuses might still come; one of the girls came and swam a few meters deep from the place I was floating to convince that no more octopus (IDK why she did that, none would be stupid enough in real life to take such risk to convince someone)

I looked around and saw crystal clear water with some weird red plants are floating here and there.

Then I came onshore and we all started walking towards deep inside the island. There were no big trees, only small bushes and sand dunes. After walking may be 2-3 minutes we found a wooden house (similar like the house in 'Cabin in the woods' movie). Only man made thing in our vicinity.

While all others were discussing whether to enter that house I started running towards it. I opened the door and entered the house. The moment I entered the house the door closed and thumping sound started allover its walls. Its like many people were patting on the outside of it. All of a sudden the inside walls started filling with a word 'help' in red (in 'chiller' font of ms word)....

At this point I just woke up. That is the only mentionable nightmare I can share here. Rest all, like falling in a bottomless pit or suddenly finding myself naked in a busy street seem to be kiddish in comparison it.


----------



## cutemug (Sep 6, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> I had a dream
> I got a chance to meet ACP Pradyuman (though I'm not his fan)..so went to his house..House not wait
> what I saw when I reached his address "it was a Royal Empire Tower he has set his home in"
> 122 floors...from outside there was huge campus area with all children playing in go karting rides,see-saw,giant roller-coaster,
> ...



Lolzz,interesting dream


----------



## cutemug (Sep 6, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> I had this weird dream 2-3 months back. I was horrified and when I woke up I tried to sleep again to see the how it ended!
> 
> In the dream I don't remember where was I. But it was mostly from first person view.
> 
> ...




Wow,scary dream..maybe you were feeling scared of something it reflected in your dreams


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> While all others were discussing whether to enter that house I started running towards it. I opened the door and entered the house. The moment I entered the house the door closed and thumping sound started allover its walls. Its like many people were patting on the outside of it. All of a sudden the inside walls started filling with a word 'help' in red (in *'chiller' font of ms word*)....



Never underestimate nerd power.


----------



## cutemug (Sep 6, 2013)

Faun said:


> Never underestimate nerd power.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Sep 6, 2013)

Yesterday night in my dream I killed two people (read killer)  who broke into my house. One of them was pointing gun on me. Though I stole gun from him then also I killed them with a normal house knife.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 6, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Yesterday night in my dream I killed two people (read killer)  who broke into my house. One of them was pointing gun on me. *Though I stole gun from him then also I killed them with a normal house knife.*


Charlie Chaplin or Mr Bean


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 6, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Yesterday night in my dream I killed two people (read killer)  who broke into my house. One of them was pointing gun on me. Though I stole gun from him then also I killed them with a normal house knife.



You're brutal.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Sep 6, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> You're brutal.



That was self defense and even in my dream.


----------



## amjath (Sep 6, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> That was self defense and even in my dream.



u snatched gun from them and killed using a knife thats not fair 

Try to be kind in ur dream


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 6, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> That was self defense and even in my dream.



Reminds me not to break into your house.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Sep 6, 2013)

amjath said:


> u snatched gun from them and killed using a knife thats not fair
> 
> Try to be kind in ur dream



Actually I also don't understand why I did so. Maybe they snatched from me too but I don't remember that


----------



## deepanshuchg (Sep 6, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Reminds me not to break into your house.



Yea and not to point gun on me


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 6, 2013)

Sometimes we don't even remember what was the dream last night or did we have a dream last night


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 6, 2013)

Everyday, while traveling in college bus on the way to home, I stay in a semi-awake state. I see dreams but at the same time I also know that I'm in semi-awake state and I'm having a dream. I can also control my dreams if I focus. Then, if I get disturbed by sudden shock due to pot-hole or whatever, I'm also able to go into the semi-awake state in few moments and literally 'resume' the dream.


----------



## amjath (Sep 6, 2013)

I get these types of dreams during my school days. I ask my grandma to wake me up early morning for finish my unfinished homeworks. I get dreams that I woke up and finished all my homework neatly and started for school but yet i'm still sleeping


----------



## deepanshuchg (Sep 6, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Everyday, while traveling in college bus on the way to home, I stay in a semi-awake state. I see dreams but at the same time I also know that I'm in semi-awake state and I'm having a dream. I can also control my dreams if I focus. Then, if I get disturbed by sudden shock due to pot-hole or whatever, I'm also able to go into the semi-awake state in few moments and literally 'resume' the dream.



This happens with me sometimes at night too.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 6, 2013)

The Mind is a complicated structure to understand....
and the Subconscious mind is also very very powerful it keeps your memory for longer period.
and u can practically test it.

lets say somebody is talking on phone..and you are nearby and doing your own important work (so your mind is totally focused into your work..but @the same time your subconscious mind is capturing all the conversion going on by the nearby person (if not all at least some information is captured)...and after some time (it can be after days/months or year)..u know what that person was talking about & u will be surprised how your mind gave u the info even though u were not at all interested in it.

and this happens in our daily life
do note that not only by hearing but by your vision also subconscious mind is storing information..
like u just take a glimpse of a scene & forget about it (like u don't care at all) but what u saw is also processed by your subconscious mind

*PS:* we can't control subconscious mind it works automatically (so u r not the master/controller of it)
so sometime it works sometimes it doesnt


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 6, 2013)

There is a conception that those who can remember their dreams have better memory power.
Also about the dreams in semi awake state :- I do have them as well but they get manipulated as the voices in surrounding change. It depends a lot on the real voices that goes into my ear while I am trying to sleep.

This is the reason why I always switch off television and music in the first place before I sleep.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Sep 6, 2013)

You guys are lucky... I used to have interesting dreams when I was a kid. But somewhere down the line.. the dreams stopped being fun. Now when I get a dream like running after something, I dont know why but I realize that its a dream and wake up or some time just it ends and somthing else starts. Happens in case of horror dreams and dreams where I am having too much fun too. There is no fun in that.. Its so boring now . God how I wish for a really bad dream like ones in the child hood, I remember some times I had dreams and when something horrific happens in them; it felt I had woke up but after sometime wierd things happened and I try to wake up again.. and it used to go one for a long time. They were so tense and pressure filled, but when I wake up and recall them they were fun.



cutemug said:


> Maybe you had seen those places somewhere because we only see in dreams what we have seen earlier, its not logically possible to see new places in dreams...



What about the monsters in dreams.. surely we dont see them in real life. I had dreams of people I have never met in my life. I know they are not real people but my impressions of people around me.I Remeber this one from 10 years back where I saw this girl (I still remember her face).. it was one of the happiest dreams I had and the girl was exactly how I wanted. As if I had recreated her in my mind with the best I like...
It may be ture that I cant dream about you, I mean exactly you... but I can paint a picture of you in my head based on my impresion of you.. and using different features of different people, I have met in my life. Like if I feel someone in the forum is bossy, i paint a picture of him with features of the person i know in real life who is bossy too..along with some others for his other traits.
I feel in dreams the mind does the same..


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 6, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> You guys are lucky... I used to have interesting dreams when I was a kid. But somewhere down the line.. the dreams stopped being fun. Now when I get a dream like running after something, I dont know why but I realize that its a dream and wake up or some time just it ends and somthing else starts. Happens in case of horror dreams and dreams where I am having too much fun too. There is no fun in that.. Its so boring now . God how I wish for a really bad dream like ones in the child hood, I remember some times I had dreams and when something horrific happens in them; it felt I had woke up but after sometime wierd things happened and I try to wake up again.. and it used to go one for a long time. They were so tense and pressure filled, but when I wake up and recall them they were fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its a scientific fact , that you can't meet people in I'm your dream that you haven"t seen ever in life. Maybe you don't remember them but must have met them in real/books/ideas etc.


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 6, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Everyday, while traveling in college bus on the way to home, I stay in a semi-awake state. I see dreams but at the same time I also know that I'm in semi-awake state and I'm having a dream. I can also control my dreams if I focus. Then, if I get disturbed by sudden shock due to pot-hole or whatever, I'm also able to go into the semi-awake state in few moments and literally 'resume' the dream.



Maybe youre having lucid dreams, you can control them too 
Next time youre in such a state, look at your watch, or any text, then look elsewhere and look at it again, If you see it changed/distorted etc. Youre in a lucid dream. Or maybe push a finger into your palm and it will most probably pass through your palm.
Next step is to not get very excited or you may disrupt the dream, try jumping high, you will fly, you can summon things too.
It will take time, but its very much fun. You can do whatever you want....I wish I had such dreams.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 7, 2013)

Have attempted to fly when lucid, done it a few times, but a lot of other times can only hover or float aimlessly without control


----------



## ratul (Sep 7, 2013)

cutemug said:


> cool, will explore these links...
> @lucid dreaming: reminded me of the discussion I had with my sister. We were discussing it after seeing inception, that is it possible to know in a dream that we are dreaming. It's actually too difficult to realize that, but some books suggest that it can be done i.e lucid dreaming, one can keep a dream diary, in which we start to jot down everyday what dream we had, it can start with not remembering what dream had we seen, to actually remembering all the details..there is also one thing, we never clearly see our hands in a dream,they always appear blurred, it's as if we are looking straight always with no peripheral side vision, has anyone experienced that??



i had always been lucid dreaming since childhood, not everyday, but it's often, sometimes it's like in 2-3 subsequent nights or sometimes once a week, the key for me that works is that the dreams i can control are mostly the one's at the end of the sleep, i.e, if you are sleeping at 11pm and gonna wake up at 8am, the dreams in time period of 6-8am are gonna be lucid dreams..  



Rishi. said:


> Its a scientific fact , that you can't meet people in I'm your dream that you haven"t seen ever in life. Maybe you don't remember them but must have met them in real/books/ideas etc.



that's bullshit, i can guarantee that i had seen numerous faces in my dreams (as i lucid dream, i still remember some of them.. ) that i'd have never seen in my life, it's like i'm walking with a girl somewhere, that girl would have a face that i'd have never seen, it'd be something my mind makes up by itself, i think though it takes facial features of the girl from different girls i meet in real life, and combines best possible facial features into one "Dream" Girl..


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 7, 2013)

ratul said:


> i had always been lucid dreaming since childhood, not everyday, but it's often, sometimes it's like in 2-3 subsequent nights or sometimes once a week, the key for me that works is that the dreams i can control are mostly the one's at the end of the sleep, i.e, if you are sleeping at 11pm and gonna wake up at 8am, the dreams in time period of 6-8am are gonna be lucid dreams..
> 
> 
> 
> that's bullshit, i can guarantee that i had seen numerous faces in my dreams (as i lucid dream, i still remember some of them.. ) that i'd have never seen in my life, it's like i'm walking with a girl somewhere, that girl would have a face that i'd have never seen, it'd be something my mind makes up by itself, i think though it takes facial features of the girl from different girls i meet in real life, and combines best possible facial features into one "Dream" Girl..



Those new faces and imagery are perceived as a combination of known elements even though they may seem unfamiliar to you at first thought but still they are based on real world entity lost somewhere in some memory channel of your grey matter.
We do come across several hundreds of thousands of faces in our lifetime.
What would be interesting to note would be the dreams of someone kept in solitude and loneliness forever.

I cannot assure that this claim holds true for sure because dreams themselves are such topic of extreme controversy.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 7, 2013)

Just on a side note :  IMO,  One should avoid setting assurance and guarantying theories for subjects like this.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 7, 2013)

pinch of salt. Pretty sure you cant dream of unknown faces of people who really exist, but can see made up faces 
Text need not be scrambled

Movie waking life has lots of discussion on lucid dreams, one trick mentioned is to find a light switch, the level of light remains the same. (never tried)

Anyone had a dream in third person? the dream is centered around someone else and you follow them like a camera.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 7, 2013)

What amuses me is "our ability to remember dreams." 
That is a fact and seems to connect many dots together.


----------



## vijju6091 (Sep 9, 2013)

One monster always chases me in my dream. everybody around me dies and i wake up 
True


----------



## Flash (Sep 9, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> One monster always chases me in my dream. everybody around me dies and i wake up
> True


Have you ever played PoP:WW. If yes and you dint complete that, it must be Dahaka..


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 9, 2013)

I had an Inception like dream and I explained it in detail on irc (#krow) that day . I remember only bits now . Will have to dig up irc logs !


----------



## ratul (Sep 9, 2013)

Anorion said:


> pinch of salt. Pretty sure you cant dream of unknown faces of people who really exist, but can see made up faces
> Text need not be scrambled



these things are deep, i am pretty sure in myself that i haven't seen several people in my dreams that i don't remember meeting them ever in real life, but as it's said, it might be some projection of a face i might have seen in real life for a split second, which got somewhere stored in my subconscious mind.. 



Anorion said:


> Movie waking life has lots of discussion on lucid dreams, one trick mentioned is to find a light switch, the level of light remains the same. (never tried)



Light switch trick is good, but acc. to me, the most easy one can be either look at a digital clock or a mirror, A digital clock will be frozen on a particular time, won't run, and if you'd look in the mirror, you'd mostly see a distorted version of yourself, like a ghost or something, if you try, you could easily find these things nearby and they make it easier to distinguish b/w reality and a dream..



Anorion said:


> Anyone had a dream in third person? the dream is centered around someone else and you follow them like a camera.



Many times, mostly when i am following my gang leader on a bike..


----------



## RohanM (Sep 21, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> One monster always chases me in my dream. everybody around me dies and i wake up
> True



same here, but i never remember his face.. also I was not able to run .. just my legs are not taking speed some how .. so freaky..


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 23, 2013)

RohanM said:


> same here, but i never remember his face.. also I was not able to run ..* just my legs are not taking speed some how* .. so freaky..


i had same chasing dream in the past more than once..and it feels like even though I m trying to run but can't move an inch bcoz the ground is slipping like a trade mill


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 23, 2013)

Had a dream about GTA 5, i was in some hospital and there was a big hallway, then a text in san andreas font said "go to "something i cant remember" to fly blimp"...I saw a stunt video the day before where franklin lands on an atomic blimp, i think thats the cause for this dream, was also thinking how if someone will find a way to fly the blimp without the preorder code before sleeping...

No joke


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 24, 2013)

4some (mom+daughter) + (mom+daughter)


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 24, 2013)

thehumanbot said:


> 4some (mom+daughter) + (mom+daughter)



dafak !!


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 24, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> 4some (mom+daughter) + (mom+daughter)



u watch lotta of p0rn


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 24, 2013)

been 3 years since i watched any porn and that was before that so yeah .....


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 24, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> 4some (mom+daughter) + (mom+daughter)



dude...


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 25, 2013)

where's my award?


----------



## amjath (Sep 25, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> where's my award?



in ur dreams


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 25, 2013)

why in dreams? i got more imp. stuff to dream about


----------



## Anorion (Sep 25, 2013)

Someone broke my guitar in one (just have one for show, dont play it)
One eye was shooting pus. My eyeball was flaking, and my pupil fell out, there was this glass globe inside with imprint of iris where iris used to be. Still didnt wake up.
Normal ones tho, not weird ones. 

Anyone have theories on why we dream?


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 25, 2013)

Why do we dream? - YouTube


----------



## Anorion (Sep 27, 2013)

^skeptical about that. Dreams are toO surreal to give too much real life experience. any other theories?


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 27, 2013)

What confuses me is that Why most of our Dreams are meaningless and something way too absurd. Weird things happen in dream.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 27, 2013)

My weirdest dream was that I became the President of USA.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 27, 2013)

it excerpt of your past/last life experiences ?


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 27, 2013)

i'm recently ending up having pool-table sex with my Resource Manager in dreams. she's one  s*** b****


----------



## Anorion (Sep 27, 2013)

^eew sex, yeah that's sooo weird



Rishi. said:


> What confuses me is that Why most of our Dreams are meaningless and something way too absurd. Weird things happen in dream.



yep. think they make sense only within dream. think we forget some things in dreams... in one dream was removed from school for drinking beer. woke up scared, and realized I didn't go to school
think dreams have a very simple purpose - to keep us asleep and filter out background distractions. have many dreams, where repeatedly keep doing something that never seems to get over (for me, harvest grains from a very large piece of land, walk endlessly through a jungle looking for something, sorting piles and piles of audio casettes - kept doing till I woke up)


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 27, 2013)

<sarcasm>^eew sex, yeah that's sooo weird</sarcasm>

today morning wokeup in pain feel like my nails were pilled off as soon as i opened eyes automatically i checked my nails and "goddamn you dreams!"


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 27, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> <sarcasm>^eew sex, yeah that's sooo weird</sarcasm>
> 
> today morning wokeup in pain feel like my nails were pilled off as soon as i opened eyes automatically i checked my nails and "goddamn you dreams!"



hahaha , had those moments.



Anorion said:


> ^eew sex, yeah that's sooo weird
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe a part of our brain which is necessary for bringing out logical stuffs , and reasoning stays asleep. So our brain just tries to put things together from the memory and thought leakage.


----------



## V.VAIDYA (Sep 27, 2013)

My dream does not have a beginning , it starts like this myself running from a group of beings(don't know who are they as i never look back) , then suddenly there is a dead end and i fall from end of the cliff and i wake up.
It has been a torture being woken up by a stupid dream , guess it is the movies.


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 27, 2013)

lets share our dreams, we only need a laptop, some robber tubes, Valium 10, chess chips, weird-looking top toy and the guy from titanic.

P.S.-- sorry we need a lorry horn too.


----------



## Flash (Sep 27, 2013)

I dreamt like this last night.

I was in a railway station waiting for a train/ or a person - can't remember much.

A train comes in the platform before me and i was watching this whole scene.

People are trying to get in somewhat-crowded train, and some got in. The train started. 
Suddenly a group of older ppl run towards the train to board the running train. Few caught it and in meanwhile the train sped up.. 

Another person running towards it hurrily, slipped and fell into the crevice between train and platform and blown to pieces.  
I can see the fleshy parts scattered all over the track and suddenly. . . 

I woke up.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 27, 2013)

I dreamt this 
God existed


----------



## Anorion (Sep 27, 2013)

Cool. 
Dreamt starting particles of all life everywhere. Structures were similar to plankton.

Seen accidents on people. train running over, some seconds of trying to run away. No blood splatters tho, just ragdoll physics


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 27, 2013)

I dreamt that my basic electronics teacher was holding a katana or something like that covered in blood and running after me at incredible speed.. Its kinda vague but thats all I remember 

I think its the effect of too much gaming -_-


----------



## cutemug (Sep 28, 2013)

Dont know if dreams are really meaningless but dreams sure do consist of bits and pieces from our unconscious and conscious parts of mind,something which we have seen or heard or thought of doing some day. 

Emotions like fear, happiness, longing for someone, appear in some sort of story in the dream. 

What I am amazed at is that, it appears in such a surreal manner, like being in a pensieve, watching everything happen, yet we are not really a part of it. 

Though sometimes I wish I want to get so tired so as to experience a dreamless sleep, like the kinda sleep we are in, when given an anaesthesia..


----------



## Anorion (Oct 2, 2013)

yep, noticed it is pensieve like because in dreams we rarely, if ever talk. so it is like going through the whole thing silently, like a spectator. but the actions do  matter. 

anyone dreamed two dreams at once? just happened in the morning, one was a normal office type dream, and another was totally animated like Epic

so, in the jungle, there is a fly, which sees a frog about to eat it. The frog jumps in slow motion, the tongue comes out towards the fly, also in slo mo. The fly is trembling and wishes to become a frog. By the time the tongue arrives at the fly, it has turned into a frog. So the fly that became a frog hops about in joy and mid leap, a stork swoops down and gobbles it up.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 2, 2013)

Anorion said:


> so, in the jungle, there is a fly, which sees a frog about to eat it. The frog jumps in slow motion, the tongue comes out towards the fly, also in slo mo. The fly is trembling and wishes to become a frog. By the time the tongue arrives at the fly, it has turned into a frog. So the fly that became a frog hops about in joy and mid leap, a stork swoops down and gobbles it up.



Epic.


----------



## amjath (Oct 2, 2013)

Anorion said:


> so, in the jungle, there is a fly, which sees a frog about to eat it. The frog jumps in slow motion, the tongue comes out towards the fly, also in slo mo. The fly is trembling and wishes to become a frog. By the time the tongue arrives at the fly, it has turned into a frog. So the fly that became a frog hops about in joy and mid leap, a stork swoops down and gobbles it up.



Stop watching NGC and animal planet


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> <sarcasm>^eew sex, yeah that's sooo weird</sarcasm>



Considering he is posting it on thinkdigit forum...


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 3, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> i'm recently ending up having pool-table sex with my Resource Manager in dreams. she's one  s*** b****



for promotion u did this 
i'm sure u had watch p0rn on the same title  before sleeping


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Oct 7, 2013)

I suffer a recurring dream that's quite disturbing to me these days.

I'm on my rooftop and weird looking aircraft appears in the horizon. Slowly they get closer and closer, crashes in my neighbourhood.

Environment  and details are different but basically its the same.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 7, 2013)

^Your Online Source To Dream Interpretation
been running some posts in this thread through the interpreter.


----------



## arvindrao15 (Oct 7, 2013)

The weirdest dream that I had, was that I bought an Iphone 5 and was travelling in a bus, sitting close to the window, and the phone slipped off my hands while the bus was on the bridge. And my phone fell in the waters


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Anorion said:


> ^Your Online Source To Dream Interpretation
> been running some posts in this thread through the interpreter.





> "To dream that a plane crashes suggests that you have set overly high and unrealistic goals for yourself.  Your goals may be too high and are impossible to realize. You are in danger of having it come crashing down. Alternatively, your lack of confidence, self-defeating attitude and self-doubt toward the goals you have set for yourself is represented by the crashing airplane; you do not believe in your ability to attain those goals. Loss of power and uncertainty in achieving your goals are also signified."



That pretty much tells everything about me.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 9, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> been 3 years since i watched any porn and that was before that so yeah .....



you are missing watching porn a lot 

Saw a dream where a beautiful girl is molested by some roadside thugs...there are some 4-5 hefty thugs..I come and ask them to leave the girl alone...one guy comes punches me on my face and asks to me to walk off...I get up, look in the girls eyes and start beating up the thugs with all the Tony Jaa moves...I then drop the girl at home...she gives me her number and a kiss


----------



## Flash (Oct 9, 2013)

abhidev said:


> you are missing watching porn a lot
> 
> Saw a dream where a beautiful girl is molested by some roadside thugs...there are some 4-5 hefty thugs..I come and ask them to leave the girl alone...one guy comes punches me on my face and asks to me to walk off...I get up, look in the girls eyes and *thugs *start beating *me *up the with all the Tony Jaa moves...*The girl* then drop *me* at home...she gives me her number and a kiss


I think, that's what happened.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 9, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> I think, that's what happened.



well that would be possible in reality but in dreams...no way


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 9, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Saw a dream where a beautiful girl is molested by some roadside thugs...there are some 4-5 hefty thugs..I come and ask them to leave the girl alone...one guy comes punches me on my face and asks to me to walk off...I get up, look in the girls eyes and start beating up the thugs with *all the Tony Jaa moves*...I then drop the girl at home...she gives me her number and a kiss


hehe hahaha  Tony Jaa

instead u shud have called Huggies Boy


----------



## abhidev (Oct 11, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> hehe hahaha  Tony Jaa
> 
> instead u shud have called Huggies Boy



huggies boy???


----------



## Flash (Oct 11, 2013)

abhidev said:


> huggies boy???



I think, he refers to my avatar..


----------



## amjath (Oct 11, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> I think, he refers to my avatar..



 good name


----------



## Faun (Oct 11, 2013)

I was a carrot.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 11, 2013)

abhidev said:


> huggies boy???





Gearbox said:


> I think, he refers to my avatar..


u got it


----------



## sandeep410 (Oct 11, 2013)

I had this horror dream that i still remember till date. I was in 1st std and my age might be 5 or 6 dont remember.
I was sitting in a julaa (dont know whats called in english) and my cousin sis who was in 4th std at that time was swiniging me in the julaa. Sudennly it starts swinging very fast and i tell her to slow down but no use then i look back and see instead of my cousin sis theres a chudial with horrible face big nails swiniging me and laughing. I woke up after that and was scared to sh*t.

Before the worldcup begun i saw india in the final with srilanka and india needed 289 runs to win the match and every1 gets out and msdhoni comes and takes india to home. Halfway through worldcup i didnt thought my dream would come true bec dhoni was a big flop in worldcup. But then india srilanka happened and i was like WTF i saw this match even before rajnikanth saw in his dream.

Also once when i was sleeping i felt like some1 hit me on the head and i woke up. When i woke up i felt that i had got some hit on the head but theres was no1 else in the house i was alone. When i woke up in morning i didnt knew whether it was a dream or i actually got hit in my head. I couldnt have banged my head in nearby walls so i had no idea how it could be true

I saw in a batman cartoon that you cant actually read in your dream. But i was able to read in my dreams lot of times.

Once we played a practical joke on our friend. He used to tell that he get dream that he fails in his fluid mechanics paper.
We were all staying in rented room nearby college. Some of us woked up early in morning at 6:30 or something
And we woke this guy up and says dude your fluid mechanics paper is out and you are flunked again. He now starts crying and we tell him to go to college and check the marks he enters college and then he realise  WTF results was out 20 days ago and he had already passed. We literally died laughing that day.


----------



## cutemug (Oct 21, 2013)

^^ That's scary

I had a weird dream last week,it goes like this:

As I do sometimes when I find my sleep eluding me, I wandered off into the restroom today.
To find all the beds empty and the place quiet, sleep beckoned me.
Thankfully , the air conditioner was also switched off making the room even more cozy and warm.
Finding a corner bed, I slipped into the comforter and pulled a hand above my head.

And within minutes, that I don’t even remember, I fell deep into sleep.

PART – 1

I saw myself sleeping in the restroom and the remaining beds were also occupied.
And after some time, the room was crowded with some women,
Later on enquiring I got to know that she was the appointed doctor,
And everyone else was busy consulting her,
I intended to ask her something, but I couldn’t as she left quickly.
I followed her and asked her assistants that where can I meet her.
They pointed me to some direction.
After going there, I saw huge line of people waiting to meet her.
I got into the line and was hurriedly pushed ahead, only to find myself in some cramped space,
Which I got to know was a Flight!
After a few hours, I tried to squeeze out of that place and get out of the thing.
I was successful and what I saw outside was just mesmerizing!

Open road, Snowcapped Big blue mountains, Blue sky, fresh air, I was in Jammu!
Firstly my own logic started to question me in my sleep, and I started looking for someone around who could tell about the place where I was.
Luckily I found a women, and asked her which place is this.
She said this is Humayun-Nagar and you are at the Daakbangla, but definitely in Jammu.
Confused but also excited to have landed in Jammu at such a short notice,
I just wanted to call up my mom, I tried her number, but weirdly it was disconnected all the time.
I also wanted to call up a friend and tell him excitedly that I was in Jammu!! But I was interrupted by something.

I saw someone from our flight, I rushed up to him and asked him about our itinerary,
He said it’s a 10 day trip.
I was horrified as I had my office the other day and my class on Sunday,
How could I miss it? But then I thought no one lands up in Jammu all of sudden,
I should stay, for the same I asked him the expenses of the trip, he said it would be 15000, as you have not brought your bag along with you,
You may need to buy some clothes, so that may cost a few thousand,
I was elated to have come her but also worried that I might have messed up my daily schedule.

Then I was walking down a road, exploring things, sightseeing.
And while walking down I just caught a bus from somewhere and I reached my home in Mumbai! craziest thing that is..

PART-2

Where I found my mom and my friend, to whom I wanted to share my weird experiences.
Even they were surprised that I was telling them something like this.
And they both tried to convince me that it was a dream.
I was so sure at first that I was definitely in Jammu!
But later reality started sinking in, and I thought okay that was a dream, but now I have woken up and I am back at my place.
We all laughed about it for some while and I was seriously thinking to write up all my weird dream experiences,
And then, I heard some voice, I opened my eyes and

PART -3

I was back in the restroom where it all started. Upon waking up, I couldn’t believe that I was not at my home as I saw a while earlier.
I was so sure that was the reality and Jammu was a dream.
And here I was thinking how we dream in layers.
And the weirdest thing of all is that, whenever I come in the restroom, I always dream like this.
Where I am in a certain and just like inception I get transported to another dream from there and some other place from there and so on…

I am glad that I could remember the whole thing after it all happened.
I also observed that if we give some time to our self after waking up and revise all what we saw, then it’s possible to remember most of our dream.
If we wake up suddenly, almost 90% of the dream is gone.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 7, 2013)

i was Batman infected with Mercer Virus roaming in Los Santos and Crysis 2 BGM was playing.


----------



## .jRay. (Nov 7, 2013)

Luffy said:


> i was Batman infected with Mercer Virus roaming in Los Santos and Crysis 2 BGM was playing.



That's made up.


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 7, 2013)

There are two dreams in particular which I had more than once when I was a kid:

1) I was driving a truck through an old bridge at night. There was no light except for the silver moonlight which caused everything to look eerily silver and black. I was driving my truck slowly upon the bridge when I noticed that the whole area was covered with corpses. There were corpses all around me, stacked on each other. And there was almost no sound around me, except for the truck moving forward slowly, crunching those dead bodies underneath. 

It was quite scary for me as a kid, and the scarier part is that I had the exact same dream at least thrice. It was a very long time ago, but still gives me the creeps when I remember it. 

2) This one is rather stupid, but I had this one multiple times too, so I'd mention:

I was playing outside with my friends (I was quite young then), and suddenly a lion comes out of nowhere in the area. People starting running and hiding inside their homes, while I am left out and the doors are closed to all homes, and the gates locked. I can hear the lion roaring in the distance as I go from home to home, knocking on the door for someone to take me in. But nobody was replying and I was running around clueless as the lion inched closer. Goddamn those were some scary moments!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 7, 2013)

.jRay. said:


> That's made up.



nope, it was true. the HOD of my department was commissoner Gorden who got infected too and i had to fight him.


----------



## Flash (Nov 7, 2013)

Luffy said:


> nope, it was true. the HOD of my department was commissoner Gorden who got infected too and i had to fight him.








If you're Batman, you would have came up with antidote for mercer a.k.a 

blacklight virus.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 7, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> If you're Batman, you would have came up with antidote for mercer a.k.a
> 
> blacklight virus.



I didn't remember the complete dream, but i remember using slingshot combined with the grapple upgrade for reaching to top of some building.


----------



## .jRay. (Nov 7, 2013)

I once had a dream that global warming, pollution,  was taken care of and earth was again a good place to live.


----------



## Flash (Nov 7, 2013)

.jRay. said:


> I once had a dream that global warming, pollution,  was taken care of and earth was again a good place to live.






Only in your dreams..


----------



## .jRay. (Nov 7, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Only in your dreams..



Haha, I also dreamt that the atmosphere was so clean there was a green layer in the sky (dunno what it meant) but it felt good.


----------



## swiftshashi (Nov 8, 2013)

My list of weird dreams that scared the living daylights out of me-

1.I'm in school,in assembly,and just realised that I've forgot to wear pants,and every eye is ogling at me  It may sound funny,but..................
2.Falling down from a high vertical cliff 
3.My head coming under a roadroller. This one is the weirdest I've ever had,and it usually comes even now. Actually I've experienced this personally when I was in class 2.I was cycling with my friends and my cycle slipped  and i fell on the road...Just when I turned my head right,a roadroller was passing me


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 8, 2013)

damn..i had a freakishly weird dream last night..This is what happened happened in it : 

i went to my friend's house late at night.( no idea who she was   )..she told me her husband was at work..& then she went to the bedroom & slept..i roamed around the house & then dozed off near her..( nothing dirty  )
when i woke up, suddenly her husband was keeping us as hostage & he was a freaking mutant..( like those hillbillies in "wrong turn 4" movie )..we tried to escape the house but he was standing right near the door with an axe..then his wife ( my friend ) told him that we don't have any food in the house & that we'll all die if he doesn't bring any veggies..so he goes outside to buy vegetables..we wait for some time before we realise we could escape at that moment..so we run down the stairs & open the main gate of the building & he's standing there, negotiating with the subjiwala.. & he sees us.( damn..i m messed up.   )

& then i woke up...


----------



## abhidev (Nov 8, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> damn..i had a freakishly weird dream last night..This is what happened happened in it :
> 
> i went to my friend's house late at night.( no idea who she was   )..she told me her husband was at work..& then she went to the bedroom & slept..i roamed around the house & then dozed off near her..( nothing dirty  )
> when i woke up, suddenly her husband was keeping us as hostage & he was a freaking mutant..( like those hillbillies in wrond turn 4 movie )..we tried to escape the house but he was standing right near the door with an axe..then his wife ( my friend ) told him that we don't have any food in the house & that we'll all die if he doesn't bring any veggies..so he goes outside to buy vegetables..we wait for some time before we realise we could escape at that moment..so we run down the stairs & open the main gate of the building & he's standing there, negotiating with the subjiwala.. & he sees us.( damn..i m messed up.   )
> ...



the mutant killer was buying veggies


----------



## Faun (Nov 8, 2013)

abhidev said:


> the mutant killer was buying veggies



Must have his veggies first.


----------



## .jRay. (Nov 8, 2013)

I once had a dream where I was trying to catch a rickshaw in the middle of the night, a Rickshaw stopped and ranbir kapoor was the driver, we spent the night goofing around the city and harrasing people, went to clubs to hangout and he introduced me to his friends and I woke up


----------



## Anorion (Feb 11, 2014)

had a whole bunch of strange ones this morning. one involved forest agencies in SGNP, where I was worried that the budget cuts would affect the leopards. so I woke up saying out aloud 'but the budget cuts would affect the leopards!' 
I think if you read or watch someone saying you cannot do something in a dream, you end up doing it. 
for example, the batman animated series said you cannot read in dreams. i could, and did. will come back to that. waking life said you cannot turn lights on or off in a dream. did that too, though must say had to try a whole bunch of switches before one worked, and it became dimmer, not entirely dark. there were like twenty switches and at random only one of them would succeed in turning the light on or off. this is a frustrating dream because I got stuck just turning the switches on and off for too long. 

also think discovered the structure of dreams, they have continuity gaps, that's why think you can dream for periods longer than the sleep. so they are more like the memories of something you have already done instead of say watching a continuous movie. 

anyway, here is the really interesting one. surprised myself by coming up with some half-decent jokes in sleep. for this to make sense, have to say that im skinny. 

ok so this girl from college (imaginary) tells me that I should try and give an interview in her father's company because I write well. It's a production house, but the interiors are more like an ad agency. I go to that office, and wait till my turn. Im sitting sideways, so he does not see me. then he bends sideways and spots me and starts laughing. 'you are so thin, I didn't even see you for half an hour!' so I quip 'you didn't _lean _enough'. he stares down at me like it's the worst joke ever. 'that's smart' he says, 'do you eat at all? we cannot hire you'. Im kind of disappointed that he isnt talking about my skills, so I say 'look at the bright side, with me on you can work with a _skeleton _crew'. he gives me a i-see-what-you-did-there stare and says 'I'm sorry, _slim _chance of that happening'. He gets a big bulky guy to escort me out, and I ask him 'whhyyy you humiliate me'. he says 'don't take it personally, you just aren't right for us at this point of time.' so I leave, do some other work for a few years, build a portfolio (with very little writing work), and submit a resume to the same company a few years later. I get a call, go to the office, and see some nervous interns being called in line and dismissed. they remind me of myself, being a nub a few years ago. some higher up woman (think its an AD), comes to me separately, and tells me 'we like your work, we think you can crack it in the industry if you can study these scripts.' she hand's me a list of movie scripts to study on a piece of paper. and I could read every word clearly, the list was
Boss
R. Rajkumar
Jai Ho
Gori Tere Pyaar Mein
Raseela Ram Leela (yep, know that's not the title, mistake of the AD?)
Bullet Raja 
Satya 2 
prolly the worst script lineup ever lol. pretty sure at least four of these movies didnt even have a script to start with. 

one a side note, guess listening to dub step while sleeping can give some intense dream experiences.


----------



## cutemug (Mar 6, 2014)

Anorion said:


> had a whole bunch of strange ones this morning. one involved forest agencies in SGNP, where I was worried that the budget cuts would affect the leopards. so I woke up saying out aloud 'but the budget cuts would affect the leopards!'
> I think if you read or watch someone saying you cannot do something in a dream, you end up doing it.
> for example, the batman animated series said you cannot read in dreams. i could, and did. will come back to that. waking life said you cannot turn lights on or off in a dream. did that too, though must say had to try a whole bunch of switches before one worked, and it became dimmer, not entirely dark. there were like twenty switches and at random only one of them would succeed in turning the light on or off. this is a frustrating dream because I got stuck just turning the switches on and off for too long.
> 
> ...



Lol, most of the times, i have different dreams, from which i remember only fragments..and true, i think we sleep for lesser time, and most of that time is spent dreaming..thts why they say a dreamless sleep is good... even after "technically" sleeping for 8 hrs, you might wake up fatigued, because you didnt have enough amt of sleep..that really sucks


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 6, 2014)

im trying really hard since the last 2-3 days to get lucid dreams but i have failed to get one 
i tried listening to some weird music that could possible induce lucid dreams also tried writing down a "dream journal"(never wrote a word lol)
but i guess ill try dubstep by reading anorions post and hopefully it will be a really weird dream and i notice im dreaming..


----------



## Anorion (Mar 7, 2014)

^uh hope you slept well. didn't go lucid with dub-step, was disturbed, so woke frequently. was also travelling in train when that happened. dream journal does help, write down whatever fragments you remember, even the feeling you are having after the dream. keep paper and pen ready next to bed. once was dreaming that I was writing a dream in the journal!


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 7, 2014)

..i slept with dubstep..couldnt sleep, decreased the volume but still didnt work...i had a few dreams which i remembered when i woke up but i cant remember them well now..
will write tomorrow morning...
btw did you ever have a lucid dream?
i had one where i knew i was dreaming but i didnt try to do anything, i was a baby in my dream crying..thatsa all i remebmer. it was after a rigorous workout(badminton camp) in the morning where we used to lie down..i feared that i would go to sleep so i was trying the best to stay awake and then i started to go lucid...
i read that the chances to dream lucidly are most in the morning


----------



## Anorion (Mar 7, 2014)

Yep many times. Sometimes even semi-lucid. Like i know something is not possible, but didnt figure out it was a dream. For example, was movin by jumping around using a normal stick like a pogo stick and realised in dream that i was not getting tired, but didnt realise it was a dream. There are apparently many ways to go lucid (turning light off is one of them), does not work always. If all you wanna do is control your dream, perhaps thinking about it for a few minutes before going to sleep should help.

The dream diary helps in recollecting dreams, so you should strt remembering more of them in abt a week.


----------



## KaciHaskins (May 30, 2014)

I have seen every night a different dream in my sleep and the fact which is weird that I forget my dream on next day lol. but any way I like that post it is very interesting.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 4, 2014)

swiftshashi said:


> My list of weird dreams that scared the living daylights out of me-
> 
> 1.I'm in school,in assembly,and just realised that I've forgot to wear pants,and every eye is ogling at me  It may sound funny,but..................



this one i had too.. 



the mere shock of realising it made me awake.


----------



## Flash (Jun 4, 2014)

^ Do you realize that you're ROFLing very late?


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 4, 2014)

Some months ago i had two experiences of *SLEEP PARALYSIS*
Both of them in one night.

Damn it was terrifying.

I was awake but couldn't move and was sh!t scared.. 
My body felt really heavy as if someone was sitting on me.. and i was breathing heavy, my heart was beating fast and heavy. 

Finally i controlled my breathing somehow and brought it to a normal level and fell asleep again... 

Only to experience it again some hours later... Did the same thing again but wasn't that scary as there was some sunlight around.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 4, 2014)

^^ When we sleep a part of our brain shuts down motor functions that control our limbs. Maybe that's because our brain doesn't want us to do any sudden movements while we are sleeping/dreaming.

My guess is that when you awoke that part wasn't turned on completely yet. In few seconds though you came back to control yourself again.


----------



## amjath (Jun 5, 2014)

Vyom said:


> ^^ When we sleep a part of our brain shuts down motor functions that control our limbs. Maybe that's because our brain doesn't want us to do any sudden movements while we are sleeping/dreaming.
> 
> My guess is that when you awoke that part wasn't turned on completely yet. In few seconds though you came back to control yourself again.



May not be because people turn direction sleep during deep sleep


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 5, 2014)

last night's dream: dinosaurs have invaded the earth by time travelling from the pre-historic ages and i actually went super saiyan to defend the earth from them.


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 5, 2014)

Vyom said:


> ^^ When we sleep a part of our brain shuts down motor functions that control our limbs. Maybe that's because our brain doesn't want us to do any sudden movements while we are sleeping/dreaming.
> 
> My guess is that when you awoke that part wasn't turned on completely yet. In few seconds though you came back to control yourself again.



I've read about it, the body is still sleeping while the brain is awake, because of irregular sleeping pattern's most of the time. Also you can't just come back in control.. I tried that the second time and in the inside i went super saiyan but was still on the outside. You just have to let it go and try to get back to sleep.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jun 5, 2014)

my gf study in girls hostel. something arts related stuff. her parents didn't agree on our marriage so she made a plan to run away. plan was to meet her at hostel at 2am. so i went their at 2am and she held my hands and said RUN BoT RUN. we were running in the middle of the street empty roads kept running kept running until she had asthma attack she died and i went home humming rapgod.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 5, 2014)

amjath said:


> May not be because people turn direction sleep during deep sleep



Motor functions are only disabled when we are in deep sleep. 
There are 4 stages of sleep. Google for more info.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 5, 2014)

Flash said:


> ^ Do you realize that you're ROFLing very late?



Your previous profile pic had some kind of flash. Y she is not doing in dis profile pic?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 5, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> my gf study in girls hostel. something arts related stuff. her parents didn't agree on our marriage so she made a plan to run away. plan was to meet her at hostel at 2am. so i went their at 2am and she held my hands and said RUN BoT RUN. we were running in the middle of the street empty roads kept running kept running until she had asthma attack she died and* i went home humming rapgod.*



Dont let your GF know this


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jun 5, 2014)

^ so you think i could have a gf NICEEEE but i don't have one. =/


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 5, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> 4some (mom+daughter) + (mom+daughter)



Wow..


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 5, 2014)

Flash said:


> ^ Do you realize that you're ROFLing very late?



yeah.. i do..

i just found this thread yesterday..


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 5, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Some months ago i had two experiences of *SLEEP PARALYSIS*
> Both of them in one night.
> 
> Damn it was terrifying.
> ...


happens to me many times. 
earlier i thought that some demon might be possessing me and when I say a prayer (Namokar mantra - Jainis or Hanuman Chalisa), it goes out. 
found out few months back that its called sleep paralysis  

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> May not be because people turn direction sleep during deep sleep



AFAIK, deep sleep is called good sleep because, your body is in full static equilibrium, when we move, and turn sides, its not that good sleep. 

- - - Updated - - -



.jRay. said:


> I've read about it, the body is still sleeping while the brain is awake, because of irregular sleeping pattern's most of the time. Also you can't just come back in control.. I tried that the second time and in the inside i went super saiyan but was still on the outside. You just have to let it go and try to get back to sleep.



I could come back though. see above.

- - - Updated - - -



TheHumanBot said:


> ^ so you think i could have a gf NICEEEE but i don't have one. =/



hehe #foreveralone 
me too


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 5, 2014)

mastercool8695 said:


> happens to me many times.
> earlier i thought that some demon might be possessing me and when I say a prayer (Namokar mantra - Jainis or Hanuman Chalisa), it goes out.
> found out few months back that its called sleep paralysis
> 
> ...



I fell asleep both the times. And both the times i started hanuman chalisa out if fear.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 5, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> I fell asleep both the times. And both the times i started hanuman chalisa out if fear.



and we can see also,
but very hazy and slightly with less brightness.


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 5, 2014)

mastercool8695 said:


> and we can see also,
> but very hazy and slightly with less brightness.



Nop. I could see everything clearly. Like i would normally see.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 5, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Nop. I could see everything clearly. Like i would normally see.



mightbe in my case its really a demon


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 5, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> ^ so you think i could have a gf NICEEEE but i don't have one. =/



  welcome to the club


----------



## Flash (Jun 5, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Your previous profile pic had some kind of flash. Y she is not doing in dis profile pic?


It's a temp pic. My avatar is getting broken often. Maybe the admins are fixing the forum.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 14, 2014)

Borderlands. Killing bandits, aircraft starts landing from the air. One of the bandits we killing, comes and tells us urgently to hide. Shoot him dead by mistake, then go hide in the skeleton of a bus, watching through the window. A chopper circles, spotlight moving, searching for us. It sees nothing but dead bandits, it lands. A security barricade is put up, and people pour out from the chopper. Handsom Jack's draped body is rolled out on a stretcher, out of the copter. Since there are so many people milling about now, we infiltrate them by getting lost in the crowd or pretending to belong. One security guy is busy operating a machine, does not notice us. Run past all the people rushing about towards the chopper, and pick up some extra gear to fit in with all the other people. Everyone is working on futuristic Hyperion technology. Suddenly, a friend who is a freelancer working for Hyperion appears and says "you can't be here". Then a serious looking scientist guy runs up from behind the friend and says "you cannot be here, and not use anything we leave behind after our operation because of our non disclosure agreement." My friend tells us "I am sorry, but you can no longer work as a consultant for me". So the hierarchy is that we are working as a consultant for our friend, who is working as a freelancer for Hyperion's scientist. Then I vaguely remember something like this happening another time (deja-vu within the dream, maybe from another time and place, or IRL, cannot figure), and leave the place exhilerated, wondering about the advanced tech. Guess, while leaving that the advanced tech will be used to resurrect Handsome Jack, which is the purpose of the operation. 

The we? that was the really weird part... I was both Maya and Axton in the dream, switching rapidly between one and the other, and at times I was even both at once. It felt so natural that I was disoriented for a little while after waking up.


----------



## beingGamer (Aug 14, 2014)

Back in the days when I was doing BE. There were a lot of hectic days when there used to be file submissions.
There was always a tension to complete all the remaining assignments & experiments before the submission dates.

After completing my BE, rarely I had dreams that, I am yet to complete my files while others already submitted theirs, and I don't even have a source to copy from.
These dreams used to come early in the morning, and I used to get up quickly to complete them as soon as possible.
While going for brushing, I realize that BE is already completed, why I am getting scared of file submissions..
These were weird for me, had them 2-3 times till now. Haven't had for 1-2 years, but I laugh on myself when I remember that.


----------



## amjath (Aug 14, 2014)

My mom says I do too much gaming, literally like going into the monitor but I don't get any dream as I'm in-game character


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2014)

I guess everyone had a dream where they woke up to college and had no idea that an exam was scheduled for that day.


----------



## Shah (Aug 14, 2014)

Faun said:


> I guess everyone had a dream where they woke up to college and had no idea that an exam was scheduled for that day.



Yes, I did.


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2014)

Shah said:


> Yes, I did.



And it happens during the holidays after exams.


----------



## ratul (Aug 14, 2014)

Faun said:


> I guess everyone had a dream where they woke up to college and had no idea that an exam was scheduled for that day.



woah are you psychic? 
even though i graduated last year, i still get these dreams once in a while, especially about maths, and then in mid way realize "Hey i graduated long time back, this is a dream, damn" and then just lucid dream for rest of it..


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 15, 2014)

Anorion said:


> Borderlands. Killing bandits, aircraft starts landing from the air. One of the bandits we killing, comes and tells us urgently to hide. Shoot him dead by mistake, then go hide in the skeleton of a bus, watching through the window. A chopper circles, spotlight moving, searching for us. It sees nothing but dead bandits, it lands. A security barricade is put up, and people pour out from the chopper. Handsom Jack's draped body is rolled out on a stretcher, out of the copter. Since there are so many people milling about now, we infiltrate them by getting lost in the crowd or pretending to belong. One security guy is busy operating a machine, does not notice us. Run past all the people rushing about towards the chopper, and pick up some extra gear to fit in with all the other people. Everyone is working on futuristic Hyperion technology. Suddenly, a friend who is a freelancer working for Hyperion appears and says "you can't be here". Then a serious looking scientist guy runs up from behind the friend and says "you cannot be here, and not use anything we leave behind after our operation because of our non disclosure agreement." My friend tells us "I am sorry, but you can no longer work as a consultant for me". So the hierarchy is that we are working as a consultant for our friend, who is working as a freelancer for Hyperion's scientist. Then I vaguely remember something like this happening another time (deja-vu within the dream, maybe from another time and place, or IRL, cannot figure), and leave the place exhilerated, wondering about the advanced tech. Guess, while leaving that the advanced tech will be used to resurrect Handsome Jack, which is the purpose of the operation.
> 
> The we? that was the really weird part... I was both Maya and Axton in the dream, switching rapidly between one and the other, and at times I was even both at once. It felt so natural that I was disoriented for a little while after waking up.



i see you playing Borderlands 2 a lot on Steam.


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> my gf study in girls hostel. something arts related stuff. her parents didn't agree on our marriage so she made a plan to run away. plan was to meet her at hostel at 2am. so i went their at 2am and she held my hands and said RUN BoT RUN. we were running in the middle of the street empty roads kept running kept running until she had asthma attack she died and i went home humming rapgod.



Wut ? 

[YOUTUBE]XbGs_qK2PQA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anorion (Aug 22, 2014)

anikkket said:


> After completing my BE, rarely I had dreams that, I am yet to complete my files while others already submitted theirs, and I don't even have a source to copy from.
> These dreams used to come early in the morning, and I used to get up quickly to complete them as soon as possible.



Is there a word for such early morning dreams that wake you up? They are like the body's alarm clock. 

Went Lucid a while back. Was fun. Realised it was a dream, was able to float, not fly. Did something new, I started going through walls! Funny thing was, when going through walls, I became transparent automatically. Saying float instead of fly because speed was steady, and could not change direction easily. Floated over the city, then went to ocean, and spent a loooong time just floating over the ocean, watching the city recede, till it disappeared, and there was only ocean. Then I got bored, and stop being lucid.  

Having some recurring dreams that kick me awake

First one was, Im walking away from a Leopard Research Facility, it is an old government type building. About 30 meters away, from on top of a hill, I can see a leapord taking shelter below a dish antenna on top of the building. It is yawning, and I laugh because the clueless scientists in the building don't know it's sitting right on top of them. Then I head into the forest. Im in the forest, walking around in a deep, unexplored part of the jungle. Suddenly, a cop on a large bullet shows up, there is a man in a blue uniform and a helmet. I get scared of him, and think I am in deep trouble. He stops right in front of me, looks at his watch and tells me that I have permission to stay in the forest for only five more minutes. Then he turns around and zooms away, and I start hurrying out of the forest. After five minutes dream time, I wake up. 

Second one, middle aged man is leading a trek (calling him leader). Im with a mixed group of differently aged people, there is one serious man (let's call him the watchman), there is a group of experienced but young trekkers (calling them guys). There are more people, but they play only background role (calling them others). So Im actually going in front of the leader, ahead of the group. We climb up to the top, and are descending from the other side. From the top itself, I can see a patch, that I know I won't be able to handle, so I stay on the top itself. Leader and others overtake me and go down. Guys stop by me as I point out to that spot which is too difficult to navigate. Leader manages to go past, but others get stuck and scared and start arguing about whether to go taking God's name, or stop and turn back. Leader turns back, laughs at all of us, and decides to halt the trek and turn everyone back. So others and leader turn buck towards guys and me. We all head back down, and while walking on a stretch where there is a wide but rough mud road in the middle of two ridges, suddenly there are shouts, people start talking about one missing guy from the group, who is definitely a tipper. Guys hide in the trees, others are chattering on the side of the road, watchman stands in the middle of the road looking left and right. There is sound of a motor. I walk to side of road. A Jeep with police inside show up. The missing guy is sitting inside the Jeep with the police. They talk to the watchman and leader. One of them just looks at me standing at the site but does not say anything. Police then drive away. 

oh.. all of them were totally unknown people. There is some pattern here, can't make sense of it though.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 22, 2014)

Anorion said:


> Is there a word for such early morning dreams that wake you up? They are like the body's alarm clock.
> 
> Went Lucid a while back. Was fun. Realised it was a dream, was able to float, not fly. Did something new, I started going through walls! Funny thing was, when going through walls, I became transparent automatically. Saying float instead of fly because speed was steady, and could not change direction easily. Floated over the city, then went to ocean, and spent a loooong time just floating over the ocean, watching the city recede, till it disappeared, and there was only ocean. Then I got bored, and stop being lucid.
> 
> ...



say, you always remember your dreams??


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 23, 2014)

i used to remember this specific dream its kinda recurring one in which i am falling in a never end depth then suddenly ground comes up , then i wake up, other dreams i dnt remember , i forget after 1 hour of waking up..............


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 23, 2014)

i dream some very pleasant dreams.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 23, 2014)

^loltmi 
yes I do. plus I always note down my dreams on mobile as soon as I wake up, so that helps. But at times, I have dreamt that I have waken up and noted it down, those ones I forgot. Lately, quality, vividness, lucidity have improved tremendously. Also recall.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 23, 2014)

hmm.. my dreams have also been very lucid and vivid. with every detail. just like Inception. 

infact, some dreams are so vivid that i have had to wake up in order to realize they are dreams.


----------



## srkmish (Aug 23, 2014)

There are 2 or 3 dreams that keep repeating for me

(i) Getting surrounded by snakes, Once i dreamt i am in a boat in the Amazons and a bunch of snakes descended from the trees and fell on me. - I have a deep fear of snakes
(ii) I am flying, I can actually feel what flying is like. Suddenly i become like 1/10 of my weight and i can drift in a lazy manner in the skies. I love it. Dreams are just amazing, you can experience things which you can never experience in real life - Dunno why but i think i am subconsciously very attracted to flying. May have to take glider lessons someday
(iii) Failing exam in school/college - Maybe that last day before exam fear has been rooted so deep that mind cant forget it. I have to remind myself when the dream is ending that i have passed out.


----------



## cutemug (Aug 24, 2014)

Logged in to Digit forum after quite some time,
and was surprised to find this thread still being replied to 
This is my first thread here and had just randomly thought of it,
Never knew people would find so much to write about their dreams,
Thanks Guys  keep discussing, as it's fun to read about each other's fascinating yet weird dreams


----------



## srkmish (Aug 24, 2014)

I had another kinda lucid dream today morning. I was in a hilly snow slope and i was skating down without any equipment. I felt so exhilarated. And while skating, i was singing "Mast baharon ka main aashiq" , shammi kapoor one. All my family including cousins was present there and everybody was having fun. As i said before, we can experience things in dreams which we can never experience in real life i.e. flying, skating without equipment  . Proves yet again how powerful the human subconscious is. If one can imagine something, the body starts responding that way as well. I have read somewhere yogis are able to sweat profusely just by imagining that they are in a very hot environment.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 24, 2014)

^oi, I have those kind of dreams at times too, when your entire family is present
some times it's all the friends I know 

wonder what is the meaning when everyone you know comes together in dreams 

this morning, dreamed of a big ship come to dock. Like dreamed it in fish eye perspective, straight down were small fishing boats, straight up were sky and clouds, and this ship was MASSIVE, it was a distance away, but it was both below me and above me


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 24, 2014)

I am jealous of you people . I rarely have any good dreams these days !


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 26, 2014)

I dreamt i was in the battlefield. 

To much bf3.


----------



## .jRay. (Aug 26, 2014)

I had a dream i left my BE and went to the US to pursue B Tech there.


----------



## ratul (Mar 23, 2015)

ok, so this is really weird, i had a dream of some loud explosion outside our house and power cut due to that (almost felt the explosion), woke up, everything was OK and fine, next day, woke up, there was no electricity, room mates told that transformer blew outside and there was a very loud noise. I had dreams previously where i was in a place i never visited before and few days later i'd be roaming in places very similar to those dreams, but this one, it was like exactly what it depicted, nothing in my brain before that related to power cut that could have triggered that dream, then how?


----------



## TheHumanBot (Mar 23, 2015)

.jRay. said:


> I had a dream i left my BE and went to the US to pursue B Tech there.



dream or nightmare


----------



## Rick_Dawkins (Mar 23, 2015)

Nightmare, I would say 

The other night I had this weird dream where I was _standing_ on top of a bike (yeah, like on two feet) and sailing through the streets, oblivious of any traffic rules whatsoever. What's more, there were the usual people on the streets and they were giving me envious glances! Realized it was a dream when I came face to face at the edge of a cliff and my bike flew off with me still in standing pose, suspended in mid-air.. Woke up with a start and I swear there was this millions-of-butterflies feeling in the pit of stomach. Weird!


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 7, 2015)

I was for a long time searching this thread. Had a...ummmm...very unusual dream 2 weeks back. I really wanted to write about it but my fav "offtopic" thread was closed and could not recall this thread.

Well, here I go.



[An important background of my native place. I come from the place Krishnanagar. Its named after King Krishna Chandra. He was a very famous king in West Bengal. His palace is still there though mostly broken but its still there. His descendants come in every Durgapuja and Jagadhatri puja ]


In the dream,

I'm spiderman but visiting my parents in normal avatar i.e. not being spiderman getup. I'm visiting because the current princess of Raja Krishnachandra's descendant is getting married and all neighborhood villages are invited.

The royal family has put up a display of all jeweleries that the princess is going to wear on the day of ceremony and all villagers are visiting the palace to see that. I went with my mom. She was really excited to see all those jewelery. I told her that jewelery were fake for sure as the royal family was not so rich anymore but she did not believe me. I also told her that I was sure the princess would not marry wearing these fake ones if she were even half proud of herself.

We tried to take a look of the princess but could not due to heavy guard and returned.

On the day of the marriage we went to witness the ceremony and I saw the princess wearing those jewelery. My mother told me if she was wearing them they must be real not fake. 

Anyway, we saw the princess for the first time. She was really beautiful and was looking stunning with those ornaments. I fell in love with her instantly but could not do anything as she was getting married already.

After marriage she went to groom's place. The groom was also a king and lived in a palace.

I could not tolerate this as I had to meet her to express my love. I visited her one night. She was standing on the balcony looking to vast nothingness of the black night. I landed there silently and talked with her.

She was really scared and wanted to call out. I convinced her that I mean no harm and come in peace. We talked briefly and I went away. From that day I kept meeting her until she was also in my love.

This was going smoothly but soon her husband found out that she was being unfaithful to him.

One night when I went to meet her I was attacked by him. He had this big sword and attacked behind of a pillar. My spider sense made me aware and I ducked. I managed to grab a sword in the mean time. We had a good fight and he lost. I told him that I loved the princess and would take her away tonight. He challenged me that before I step out of this palace I would have to face the greatest swordsman of the country.

I knew whom he was talking about. I did not want to face him. I quickly grabbed princess and ran for exit. But there he was standing with a sword in his hand. I knew its going to be tough now. He was Suarez (yes that footballer who is famous for biting!)

We were childhood friends and had learnt sword fighting from same master. 

He told me to let the princess go and he would let me go unharmed, nonetheless he would have to fight me as he now worked for the king. I told him to go away as I did not want to fight him.

He laughed and attacked me. We started fighting. He was really good in sword fighting but I was spiderman. He lost to my agility. I was not as skilled as him but I made him run around the room we were in. After a long time he was tired and I took this opportunity and finished him!

At that point I woke up!

The dream was so weird, so vivid and in so much detail that I could still recall most visuals of it if I close my eyes. Its just a matter of time that I'll forget it completely but before that I wanted to document it somewhere.
So here it is. 

Thanks for reading (if you've read it at all!)


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 7, 2015)

Interesting !   The Princess, does she exist in real life ?

May be not the weirdest but since you said footballer Suarez,     This one time I had a dream where in school I was being chased by the father (principal) & Alex Ferguson (football manager) for not doing some school stuff I guess, after being chased all through the school I finally take the elevator and when the door opens they are both standing outside waiting and Ferguson shoots me dead.        and I don't really watch football much.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 7, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Interesting !   The Princess, does she exist in real life ?



I can't exactly say.


----------



## cutemug (Aug 29, 2015)

[MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION]: Interesting dream, m surprised how you could remember it so specifically. But it's true, many times, the memory of most of our dreams lasts for a few secs after we wake up, unless we write it down fast, or else it just vanishes. But we can still remember few rare dreams down to the last detail.

Thanks for sharing your dreams ppl! Keep posting


----------



## Vyom (Aug 30, 2015)

Wow rhitwick. That was a very vivid dream! I don't know resolution of what problem was your brain trying to find out, but it surely was trying it's hard! 

Btw, I had a nightmare today. I can't recall the entire dream, but one thing specifically stick out. I was with some of my friends, wandering places. And at one time I lost my phone. I couldn't find my Moto X. And when I did I was devastated. The phone was broken. It was as if someone tried to bend the phone and it broke from the middle, in two pieces. I remember thinking that now I have to buy something like Yuphoria or even less budget phone!

Now recently I had an accident with my Moto X, that it fell out of my lap while I was deboarding a cab. In which response the screen shattered. But since there was a tempered glass in place it took the impact and the screen was intact. So could that dream be a side effect of this incident?

Anyway, I *have* to go install a new tempered glass today!!


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 30, 2015)

Okay I had this weirdest dream of all time.. It was before few days so I only remember few scenes. 

In this dream, I am with 2 of my friends. And we are riding in Bikes.( Me in 1 bike, 2 guys in other). Now they had an accident with a girl in scooty. Not a major one , but a small bump and both have fallen down.  Now the argument starts between the two parties. I can't remember whose fault was that. But the quarrel started to heat.  By now, one of my friend says "Why is this girl so *Dowlath*?".Obviously I had this dream in my mother tongue which is tamil. Ill include those as well ("Yen intha ponnu ivlo "*Dowlath*" ah iruku??"). "A girl should not have this much *Dowlath*" (Oru ponnuku ivlo Dowlath agathuma").  

Now the weird thing is, there is no such word as Dowlath in tamil language.. AFAIK, its a common name given to muslim girls.. But here in my dream it was used to as an verb describe the girl's action, implying that she is rude (kinda) and impolite.. Also to add to the weirdness, I don't know any girl with that name irl. So i am super confused why I had this dream and what it means!!?? Also I am pretty sure my friend said that name as verb cause he used it twice.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 30, 2015)

[MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION] past life


----------



## ElleHarries (Aug 31, 2015)

Once I dreamt about a future event. After that it happened to me in the real life. Fortunately it wasn't a nightmare.
I'm always curious about the Wonderful mysteries of Dreams


----------



## vito scalleta (Aug 31, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Okay I had this weirdest dream of all time.. It was before few days so I only remember few scenes.
> 
> In this dream, I am with 2 of my friends. And we are riding in Bikes.( Me in 1 bike, 2 guys in other). Now they had an accident with a girl in scooty. Not a major one , but a small bump and both have fallen down.  Now the argument starts between the two parties. I can't remember whose fault was that. But the quarrel started to heat.  By now, one of my friend says "Why is this girl so *Dowlath*?".Obviously I had this dream in my mother tongue which is tamil. Ill include those as well ("Yen intha ponnu ivlo "*Dowlath*" ah iruku??"). "A girl should not have this much *Dowlath*" (Oru ponnuku ivlo Dowlath agathuma").
> 
> Now the weird thing is, there is no such word as Dowlath in tamil language.. AFAIK, its a common name given to muslim girls.. But here in my dream it was used to as an verb describe the girl's action, implying that she is rude (kinda) and impolite.. Also to add to the weirdness, I don't know any girl with that name irl. So i am super confused why I had this dream and what it means!!?? Also I am pretty sure my friend said that name as verb cause he used it twice.



So congrats.. u have just invented a new tamil word to tease girls ..


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 2, 2015)

vito scalleta said:


> So congrats.. u have just invented a new tamil word to tease girls ..



Lol.. I'll ask santhanam to make it trend.. He's known for teasing and inventing new words


----------



## kaz (Sep 2, 2015)

Weirdest dream....Weird enough to not tell you guys


----------



## Vyom (Sep 2, 2015)

Dowlath doesn't seem like a new word to me. Daulat means "money". And in the context of dream, it resembles to "A girl shouldn't be this rich", or something that.
OP must have listen this hindi word somewhere. Makes sense?


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 2, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Dowlath doesn't seem like a new word to me. Daulat means "money". And in the context of dream, it resembles to "A girl shouldn't be this rich", or something that.
> OP must have listen this hindi word somewhere. Makes sense?



I have not heard that hindi word before.I am not a hindi speaker nor am I surrounded by hindi speakers. Also in that situation, I didn't witness anything to indicate the girl was wealthy.. The word was used to describe her rudeness maybe. I am not sure.

- - - Updated - - -



kaz said:


> Weirdest dream....Weird enough to not tell you guys



If its NSFW dream, trust me its not weird !!


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 3, 2015)

I have been dreaming about flying for so long. It has become a regular show, I would say.
Whenever in my dreams I sense danger or when I am excited, I start flapping my hands as if they were wings and I literally start flying like a bird. Gosh , I hate to wake up from it.


----------



## jkultimate (Sep 3, 2015)

I don't know if it's common, I've been seeing myself in same place twice or thrice in different days.   Like spawning to somewhere like in games.
And heard this too, that people who playing lots of games have the ability to control the dreams


----------



## Flash (Sep 3, 2015)

Sigmund Freud's Theories | Simply Psychology


----------



## snap (Sep 3, 2015)

I had this dream where TDF was getting overrun by spammers...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 3, 2015)

snap said:


> I had this dream where TDF was getting overrun by spammers...


It isn't a dream. 

Spamming has increased again.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 4, 2015)

snap said:


> I had this dream where TDF was getting overrun by spammers...


Your dream came true today. Do keep telling us about your dreams.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 4, 2015)

snap said:


> I had this dream where TDF was getting overrun by spammers...



man... precognition


----------



## Flash (Sep 4, 2015)

snap said:


> I had this dream where TDF was getting overrun by spammers...


The matrix has you..


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 4, 2015)

snap said:


> I had this dream where TDF was getting overrun by spammers...



holy **** you are a prophet
*www.dropbox.com/s/kj8mvxbu9k6ow8o/Screenshot%202015-09-04%2010.00.19.png?dl=1
can you pwease dream of me getting a grillfriend and a gtx 970 on the same day


----------



## Anorion (Sep 4, 2015)

[MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION] what is going to happen tomorrow? better to be prepared...


----------



## Vyom (Sep 6, 2015)

I am waiting for snap to snap out of his sleep and tell us the future for our forum too!


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 6, 2015)

Behind the scenes : [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION] is baba's accomplice in tdf


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 6, 2015)

That could be true too, he's the betrayer.. lets send him to the night's watch


----------



## snap (Sep 6, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Behind the scenes : [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION] is baba's accomplice in tdf


----------



## Pasapa (Sep 6, 2015)

Almost all my dreams are kinky...


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 8, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Almost all my dreams are kinky...


Washing sleeping shorts everyday?


----------



## kaz (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## Hrishi (Sep 8, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Almost all my dreams are kinky...



Stop watching pr0n and fantasizing so much!


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 8, 2015)

You guys and your dreams!! I haven't dreamed for a long time now. Must be my work nature. All these night shifts have ruined my sweet dreams.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 8, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Stop watching pr0n and fantasizing so much!



watching pron actually reduces such dreams


----------



## Anorion (Feb 9, 2016)

this is weird because it was the worst, horriblest dream ever, but not a nightmare when it was happening
was sitting on college steps, with friends. Guy from the group behind me leaves his stuff to go to the loo. There is a macbook, seagate hard drive, some HTC Phone, portable charger, his wallet and a bag all scattered around the area he was occupying. I look around, everyone is busy, so I go through his bag without anyone noticing. In it, I find an iPod, and I flick that, intending to trouble him later about it. Then he comes back, I head into the building of the college after a while, and take out the iPod. There is nothing in it, except for a few photos. I figured he didn't know what to do with an iPod and was using it as a camera, so I go to settings, reset the ipod, enter my apple id and password, sync up with my backup on cloud, open up notes (I have no clue if Notes even syncs with cloud IRL and have never tried it), go through a list of good games I wanted to play later but didnt have time or space for and start installing them. When I woke up, I reached for my brand new iPod and was so disappointed when it turned out to be a dream. 

:crying_NF:


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 9, 2016)

Yes feels bad man, ive had a lot of such dreams


----------



## Vyom (Feb 9, 2016)

[MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]: You love an iPod so much!?

Don't you earn? Get yourself one!


----------



## Anorion (Feb 9, 2016)

I already have one exactly like that, and it had skeumorphic UI those aren't available anymore AFAIK. Maybe it was as much about rescuing an unused ipod and giving it a good home. maybe being a thief in skyrim had something to do with it. 
what got to me was I was using the settings menu, notes and app store all properly and can remember it vividly.


----------



## avinashn73 (Feb 13, 2016)

Get an 100mbps bbnd connection with unlimited bandwidth #DREAM


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 13, 2016)

avinashn73 said:


> Get an 100mbps bbnd connection with unlimited bandwidth #DREAM



I think you are missing the point of this thread!!


----------



## avinashn73 (Feb 14, 2016)

Ohh really ???


----------



## kartikoli (Feb 16, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> Washing sleeping shorts everyday?



Hahahaha You got a point


----------



## cutemug (Mar 28, 2016)

avinashn73 said:


> Ohh really ???



Yuhp! I agree with ariftwister. Discuss all your weird dreams here. The weirdest thing amongst everything is that, as this thread is on Digit forum, most of the dreams that you guys post consist of techie stuff. Fascinating that you guys even remember the specifications/devices seen in the dreams :dizzy_NF:   :smile_NF:


----------



## Anorion (Jul 3, 2018)

I came to post one I had here, but im pretty sure it will be controversial



Faun said:


> I was a carrot.


What happened? 



.jRay. said:


> Some months ago i had two experiences of SLEEP PARALYSIS
> Both of them in one night.
> 
> Damn it was terrifying.
> ...



This happened to me about two years ago, was lucid, in the sense was aware of my surroundings, could actually see the room, and some thing that wasn't there. 

It was in my grandmother's place, it is an old house in Bengaluru, with you know high ceilings and old furniture types. There was a mosquito net around my bed, but the corner where I got in through was not tucked beneath the mattress. I could see the room, and the window, and a freaking veiled witch type old woman chanting something and pinning me down with one finger. Could not move, was freaking out, and did not know what to do to make it end. I could not even close my eyes. I must have drifted off to sleep some time, and when I woke up, I was still not entirely sure if it was a dream or what.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 4, 2018)

Anorion said:


> This happened to me about two years ago, was lucid, in the sense was aware of my surroundings, could actually see the room, and some thing that wasn't there.
> 
> It was in my grandmother's place, it is an old house in Bengaluru, with you know high ceilings and old furniture types. There was a mosquito net around my bed, but the corner where I got in through was not tucked beneath the mattress. I could see the room, and the window, and a freaking veiled witch type old woman chanting something and pinning me down with one finger. Could not move, was freaking out, and did not know what to do to make it end. I could not even close my eyes. I must have drifted off to sleep some time, and when I woke up, I was still not entirely sure if it was a dream or what.


GlitchInTheMatrix!


----------



## vito scalleta (Aug 4, 2018)

I spent most of my childhood watching National Geographic documentaries. After some years, I started getting frequent dreams being chased by animals(Lions mostly... Most of the documentaries were about lions too) . Still happens from time to time although less frequent.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 25, 2019)

Man this was intense
Dreamed of an augmented reality horror experience. Had eye implants that can project stuff on all your surroundings. This was used to project a screen on the wall which had an interactive movie experience (like Bandersnatch), but made up of AI generated imagery similar to this tool (which is no longer available, but you can see samples of what it produced in this twitter thread). Now this movie was horrible in itself, which all sorts of imagery that were at the edge of being recognisable, but just surreal stuff, like this. The choices appear in weird symbols, in a new cypher each time, with a stylised countdown bar that also does something unexpected each time (it suddenly stops counting down, it continues to count down even after a choice is made, a creepy jump scare pops up the moment you choose something etc).  Now all of this is nightmarish enough, but I sit through it. Some time later, a man comes on (he looks like Gumnami Baba with black goggles) and he says, "This is the final chapter". Then, the imagery escapes from the confines of the TV screen, goes to all the walls, and ceiling and floor as well. There is no way to stop it, and I'm paralysed. At this point I got really scared, and realised that it was a dream - tried to wake up, but it did not happen. Then I decided to check if it was a dream, by opening up my iPhone and taking photos of what was happening, prolly because of experience from a previous dream. The dimensions of the phone was off, and I could not take the photos properly, which made me realise that yeah, this was indeed a dream. Then I pocketed my iPhone, sat back and enjoyed the experience. The rest of it was pretty intense, but suddenly very cool actually


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 25, 2019)

^^Either u were captured by Aliens who injected Marijuana in your brain for their own experiments or u watched too much pyscho thrillers


----------



## Anorion (Apr 25, 2019)

^I have watched zero psycho thrillers... totally avoid horror genre...


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jul 18, 2019)

Allu Azad said:


> You guys and your dreams!! I haven't dreamed for a long time now. Must be my work nature. All these night shifts have ruined my sweet dreams.



I've noticed that sleeping empty stomach (I am dieting ) results in a lot of dreams. By a lot, it actually is a lot! Then I read somewhere that empty stomach keeps your brain super active.
Try eating very less or not at all for dinner. You should start seeing dreams.


----------

